# starting new fermentation



## geo-ny (Nov 14, 2006)

I am waiting for the *new moon* to start my next wine. 

My mentor thinks this is _*too far out !*_Just a leftover from my "60's" era.
Do any of you feelwaiting for the *new moon*is valid ? Or should I just start. 
Geo-NY*Edited by: geo-ny *


----------



## masta (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome geo-ny,
I think waiting for the new moon to start your wine will only help if your are doing this outside and need the extra light!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 14, 2006)

I have heard of planting things by the moon....but never making wine, or anything else...but.... who knows...you might be really on to something...




Let us know how it works out...

Can you really wait that long before starting?????


----------



## smurfe (Nov 14, 2006)

My folks always did everything by the Farmers Almanac. I can't remember if she went by the moon to make her wine though. We got haircuts, planted the garden, castrated livestock, etc. by the phase of the moon. 


Smurfe


----------



## Waldo (Nov 14, 2006)

Hmmmm lets see now. I once "Danced by the light of the Moon", I "mooned" some girls once and I have eaten many a "Moon Pie" and I have heard ole whats his name sing "Moon River" but cant recollect having ever made any wine by the moon...Heck Yeah geo.....do it and lets see what happens


----------



## Wade E (Nov 14, 2006)

Just as long as you dont start howling at the moon!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 14, 2006)

Maybe...it's Moon/Shine he's making...?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 14, 2006)

Or...just good old Moon Wine...


----------



## Angell Wine (Nov 14, 2006)

I believe in the moon signs, just don't practice them.why do you think the new moon is the time to start a wine?


----------



## pkcook (Nov 14, 2006)

My grandpa lived by the almanac, but he didn't make wine. He made corn liquer, and everyone said it was good



.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 15, 2006)

Guess Yeast grows, and people plant things that grow by the moon signs.....so...maybe yeast will grow better...maybe we all should try this at least once....


----------



## PolishWineP (Nov 15, 2006)

I like this notion! Let us know how it goes. I can't do that unfortunately. My schedule tends to run according to when the messiest portion of the process will take place and will it work around the schedule in the house, namely those pesky jobs that get in the way of the fun!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 20, 2006)

Okay...today is the New Moon...so I going to start a new wine...Crabapple/Apple....

Gathered all the fix'in's...






Crabapple Juice 
[9 1/2 quarts steam extracted juice, about 25# to 28# of fruit]
4 cans Old Orchard Apple Juice
1 500 mil bottle of WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate 
[I want a Rosé colored wine, and hope to get the color this way, usually use white grape concentrate in this wine]
Some of my own steam extracted apple juice to melt the sugar in.
And all the usual additives...will try to get the S.G up to 1090...

The Question:
Do you start the must with the new moon...or 'plant' the yeast by the new moon....I won't be 'planting'[pitching] the yeast till tomorrow...so maybe I actually am not 'starting' the wine on the new moon....?


----------



## geo-ny (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks for all the replys ! on starting fermention on the new moon.
They ranged from incouring to humerious.
I started my fermentation today at 8 am. the new moon!
I also heard from an old timer that his Uncle an Italian wine master started his wine on the New Moon .
My wine just happens to be an "Amarone" an "Italian" Heavy Red.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Nov 20, 2006)

Hope you wine turns out wonderful....sounds like maybe it's a kit...love dry red wines....

Will you 'pitch' [plant] your yeast tomorrow??? Or do you add it today too?????

I make mine mostly with fruit I grow and forage...usually add grape concenrates to them, figure the yeast will like some familiar 'foods'.

This will be fun...have always kept track of my batches in a small note binder, I imagine over time some have maybe been started on the new moon...

Good Luck, geo-ny*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2006)

How long do you plan tp age this one. I've heard this one should be
aged betwwen 5-10 years. I dont think I could ever waiot that long.
Maybe a few bottles but never a whole batch!


----------



## smurfe (Nov 20, 2006)

wadewade said:


> How long do you plan tp age this one. I've heard this one should be aged betwwen 5-10 years. I dont think I could ever waiot that long. Maybe a few bottles but never a whole batch!




Normally if you buy a commercial Amarone, they have been aged around 5 years before release. The kits will take a couple years, maybe 3 but I have some I bottled about a year and a half ago that is quite ready. I am sure it will get better in the next year, but it is quite drinkable now. Remember, kits age faster since most do not have perfect cellar conditions.


Smurfe


----------



## geo-ny (Nov 20, 2006)

I plan on ageing the Amarone for 6 weeks in a carboy then bottling.
I will try a bottle at "bottling time" than a bottle every 6months, hope it will be almost ready by next year if not will try every 6 months untill I'm satisified.


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2006)

Sounds like a plan, I would bulk age a little longer but to each his own.


----------



## scotty (Nov 20, 2006)

Trout fishing is better with a full moon. HMMMMM fish wine



*Edited by: scotty *


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2006)

Now thats funny Scotty. What yeast would you use for that!


*Edited by: wadewade *


----------



## scotty (Nov 20, 2006)

wadewade said:


> Now thats funny Scotty. What yeast would you use for that!




Some sort of yeast that does NOT bring out the subtile flavors







Red Star. chatau de loch ness


----------



## Wade E (Nov 20, 2006)

ROFLMAO!


----------

